# L.A. Clippers (37-39) @ New Orleans Hornets (36-41)...4/10/07



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

@









7:00pm CST
Ford Center-Oklahoma City, OK






























































































Preview​


> _Back-to-back defeats have cost the Los Angeles Clippers their hold on the eighth and final playoff spot in the Western Conference, while a recent surge by the New Orleans Hornets has them right in the mix.
> 
> Both teams try to improve their postseason chances when they meet Tuesday at Oklahoma City.
> 
> ...


Link

Marc will probably start in Tyson's place again. I doubt he'll be any help in keeping Kaman off the boards though. The Clippers will be hungry for this win seeing as they lost to Dallas last night and have basically tied for the 8th spot with Golden State.


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

I will be rooting for Hornets this game.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

WarriorFan64 said:


> I will be rooting for Hornets this game.


I'll bet you are. I'll bet all Warrior fans are. :smile:


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> I'll bet you are. I'll bet all Warrior fans are. :smile:


Got that right:cheers: Beat them clips for us:biggrin:


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

!!!i Love The Hornets!!!


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Recap​


> OKLAHOMA CITY -- _David West scored a season-high 33 points, including three straight baskets in overtime, to lead the Hornets into the thick of the playoff race with a 103-100 victory over the Los Angeles Clippers on Tuesday night.
> 
> West put back a missed 3-pointer by Devin Brown to put the Hornets up 96-93 and then added a right wing jumper and another putback to give New Orleans a seven-point lead.
> 
> ...


Link


7-0 in OT games this season.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Great game, really, this team was awesome on OTs.

So 1 OKC game left?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

supermati said:


> Great game, really, this team was awesome on OTs.
> 
> *So 1 OKC game left*?


:yes:


----------

